# ricam's 6spd allroad conversion thread.....a pictorial :)



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Figured I would post these pics as it shows a lot of the TIP to 6SPD conversion process I am currently going through. A HUGE Thanks to Bryan at audis4parts for busting his you know what to get this whole project taken care of and taken care of quickly for me. Truck arrived at my office in Houston on Wednesday last week and I loaded the car. Bryan sent me the last shots you see about 30 mins ago. He should be finishing up tomorrow (Monday) and after some test driving he will line up a truck to get her heading back to me. Super excited in case you cant tell. I know people like pics, so I will keep this thread updated with all the pics I get throughout the process. ENJOY!

If anyone is interested in my built 517 EYK trans, Valve Body and Torque Converter, let me know! They are still under warranty from 517.
___________________________________________________
*


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Saw this on AZ as well. Looks like they did a really nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

G0to60 said:


> Saw this on AZ as well. Looks like they did a really nice job. :thumbup:


Thanks man. I posted it here also just to spread the pics


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

So what was the issue? Did the 517 trans not hold up to the power you were pushing? I wanted to go stage 3 but I'm afraid the tip will explode. Or did you just get bored of the Tip? I've seen these conversion kits going roughly for $3,000 which isn't bad for the amount of parts if takes to convert over. On a different note, do you want to sell your tipchip TCU? LOL


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Scotmbb107 said:


> So what was the issue? Did the 517 trans not hold up to the power you were pushing? I wanted to go stage 3 but I'm afraid the tip will explode. Or did you just get bored of the Tip? I've seen these conversion kits going roughly for $3,000 which isn't bad for the amount of parts if takes to convert over. On a different note, do you want to sell your tipchip TCU? LOL


Trans held up fine. Shifted fast and precise. I truly went 6 spd because it didnt feel right without it. I found myself holding onto the shift knob and wanting to shift 

TCU is sold  I do have my stock TCU for sale if you are interested as you can send it to GIAC or VAST to chip and then swap it in when you get it back and sell yours.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

^ That's a thought


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*convertion*

how much did the complete convertion cost trany & labor?
was there a complete kit that can be purchaced that has everything in it? axels EVERYTING!
Was there anything outside of the car that had to be puchaced seperatly?
I was thnking if I could find an automatic with a bad tranny and for cheap I'd go the route
you went.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

dhatwood said:


> how much did the complete convertion cost trany & labor?
> was there a complete kit that can be purchaced that has everything in it? axels EVERYTING!
> Was there anything outside of the car that had to be puchaced seperatly?
> I was thnking if I could find an automatic with a bad tranny and for cheap I'd go the route
> you went.



Pricing may vary since I upgraded a lot while doing it and shipped my car. Email Brian over at audis4parts and see if he has any kits and get some pricing info from him.

http://audis4parts.com/audi-a6-tip-...i-a6-allroad-tip-to-6-speed-kit-transmission/

I upgraded to raxles for my front axles and also my clutch and the slave to a USP metal one.


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*raxel*

why raxels? and I noticed from the website link you posted that they through there google documents did this converstion to a 4.2. that's cool.  :thumbup: I'd like to do that. there convertaion kit will work on the 2.7 & 4.2 as well?


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

I had raxles on my TIP allroad and with the lifetime warranty they are excellent. I got a set from Marty for the 6spd allroad since I wasnt 100% sure what kind of love the OEM ones Brian had had seen. That all said, I am sure they were perfect otherwise he wouldnt have used them but the peace of mind was important to me.


----------



## Blvue_allroad (Aug 3, 2012)

*Some feedback on the experience*

Hi! I have a 2004 allroad that dropped it's transmission a week ago (lost 1st&2nd). I came upon the company in AZ that does these swaps, and spoke with him at lenght about it, and I think you are the swap that he was referring to. If so, I'd love to hear about the experience from you. I never wanted the automatic version, but ended up with it nonetheless because I really wanted an allroad! Now I'm at the point where I can replace what I've got to fix it, or swap it out! Feel free to contact me by email ([email protected]) or phone (206)-619-3189. Thanks!


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Blvue_allroad said:


> Hi! I have a 2004 allroad that dropped it's transmission a week ago (lost 1st&2nd). I came upon the company in AZ that does these swaps, and spoke with him at lenght about it, and I think you are the swap that he was referring to. If so, I'd love to hear about the experience from you. I never wanted the automatic version, but ended up with it nonetheless because I really wanted an allroad! Now I'm at the point where I can replace what I've got to fix it, or swap it out! Feel free to contact me by email ([email protected]) or phone (206)-619-3189. Thanks!


 It was a very smooth process for me. Amazingly only a one week ordeal and Brian kept me in the loop the entire time ANYTIME as he and I had many late night google chats  Shoot me an email if you want and I can answer any questions for you that you may have. My email is my username at gmail.


----------



## Blvue_allroad (Aug 3, 2012)

*email sent*

Hi! I sent an email as requested over the weekend. If you can, please make sure I didn't end up in the junk folder, and let me know what you thought of the car now that you've had it a few weeks. Thanks!


----------

